# Grilled Redfish recipes???



## Kingfish53

I'm going to be grilling some redfish tonight, and was wondering if anyone had a good recipe. If you think you have a good, please throw them at me, I would love to try it. Thanks.


----------



## Dylan

Fillet leaving the scales on..Season with salt, fresh cracked pepper, Tonys or such, lemon juice, a little olive oil and worcestershire..throw on the grill scale side down..You don't have to flip it..I to make slits in the filet for better flavor...Also like to brush with a little olive oil, butter and basil..Hope this helps..


----------



## Kingfish53

Sounds delicious! I will have to try it out. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Waverunnr99

That does sound awesome! Lemon, pepper, butter, garlic on fish seems you can't go wrong!


----------



## Triple R

> Lemon, pepper, butter, garlic on fish seems you can't go wrong!


Have you ever tried adding a little dill weed to those ingredients?


----------



## fishn4real

On the half-shell with olive oil and Cavender's Greek seasoning. yum yum


----------



## badazzchef

You cannot go wrong with cavendars and yes on the half shell rocks...


----------



## bamachem

Have you evern had the parchment paper grouper at Louisiana Laginappe? 

Here's my version of that recipe for fish - Big Green Egg Style! It's just as good with specks and reds as it is with grouper or snapper.

You'll need:<LIST><LI>2-3# fillets, boned/skinned, and all red meat cut from the filet</LI><LI>1/2-stick butter</LI><LI>3/4-cup all pourpose flour</LI><LI>1/4-cup italian bread crumbs</LI><LI>2-TBSP zesty italian dressing</LI><LI>1-tsp minced garlic</LI><LI>2-stalks green onion, chopped</LI><LI>Tony's Creole Seasoning</LI><LI>Onion Powder</LI><LI>Garlic Powder</LI><LI>Lemon Pepper</LI><LI>Salt</LI><LI>Parchment Paper</LI><LI>Aluminum Foil</LI></LIST>

Start your lump coal and place in the egg. Put in a few soaked pecan or hickory chunks andput the place setter over the firebox. Set dampers to achieve 300°F temp. 

Place the Aluminum Foil on top ofa clean cutting boardand then put the parchment paper on top of that. Pull up the corners and edges about 1/2" and crease them, forming a shallow paper-lined aluminum foil pan of sorts on top of the cutting board. 

Mix the flour, bread crumbs, with some onion powder, lemon pepper, and salt in a zip-lock bag or even a mixing bowl. Melt butter in the microwave in a glass measuring cup or ramekin for 45-60 seconds (until clear). Clean and rinse the filets and place in the pan you just made. Coat one side with half the italian dressing, sprinkle with a little Tony's, then use the ziplock to sprinkle a coat of the flour/crumbs over the fish. Flip the fish and coat w/ the other half of the dressing, sprinkle with Tony's, then cover with more flour/crumbs until well coated. Pat the fillets to help the breading stick. The trick is to put just enough breadding on the filet to stick, but not so much that it stays dry when you pat it down.

Sprinkle that w/ a little more salt - just a little. Drizzle the melted butter over the filets, the sprinkle the minced garlic and chopped green onion over that. Carry this outside using the cutting board that you "built" everything on.

Check the Egg to make sure you have around 300°F and that you're ready.

Place the cutting board next to the outside edge of the egg and slide the aluminum foil "pan" over onto the grate and close lid. Cook for 18-20 minutes and check. Fish should flake easily and butter should be bubbling when ready.

Remove from BGE and serve using a spatula.

Careful, this is ADDICTIVE!


----------



## BuckWild

> *bamachem (3/20/2009)*Have you evern had the parchment paper grouper at Louisiana Laginappe?


Im gonna give that a try, Big Black Weber Style!


----------



## Misn 1

x2. I'm always down with trying a 'new' fish recipe...and this one sounds goooood!!!:hungry


----------

